
Apple’s iPhone 6 NFC chip is locked to Apple Pay - jbrooksuk
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/16/6204999/iphone-6-nfc-chip-locked-to-apple-pay
======
jbrooksuk
So long as it's locked at a software level, I'm seeing them unlock it when
Apple Pay opens up worldwide.

~~~
TaoloModisi
They should open it up and not restrict it to apple pay only. Android doesn't
have the same restrictions.

